
Germany passes law with fines for Internet companies that don’t bar hate speech - phreack
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/facebook-and-twitter-could-be-fined-up-to-57-million-under-new-german-law/
======
merricksb
Discussed 1-2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14669516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14669516)

------
unimpressive
>Failure to comply could lead to fines that start at 5 million euros and range
up to 50 million euros, or about $57 million.

I somehow feel like with such ridiculous sums it makes more financial sense to
just pull any kind of forum/social media/etc out of Germany.

